# Henry Miller: Bathroom Monologues



## somnambulist (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Όταν πια ήταν πραγματικά γέρος, στα τέσσερα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής του, έγραψε στην τριαντάχρονη Brenda Venus, με την οποία είχε αλληλογραφία, 1.500 γράμματα, 4.000 σελίδες. Άμα το 'χει ο άνθρωπος στο αίμα του...


----------

